# A Killer Bomb



## CigarMan Phil (Jun 9, 2008)

Well I came home from school today to find two boxes at the P.O. My first box was one of my orders CI and the second one was a big big bomb from howland1998 {gerry}. And well He killed everyone with in 50miles from the P.O. 
I made a post about a week ago asking around to find a great smoke for cheap. 
http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/t28026-help-looking-for-a-good-smoke-cheap.html
Well he saw this and PMed me saying I think I have a few sticks that are right up your price range FREE. Well he did not say he was going to kill me. Thanks again to Greg you really did make my week. BTW that paper I was doing when you PMed me I received a 97. :biggrin:


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice pick up!!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Nicely done Gerry!! 

Helping a student, isn't that a work of mercy?? :lol:


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Nice...Gerry is definitely a great BOTL


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

wtg Gerry.


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

helleva haul...you got some geat botl hitting yah man !


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Great haul and Great job on the 97 on the paper!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Gerry is amazing - another great hit!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Well donr Gerry!!! And congrats on the 97%


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Gerry is the bestest


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Hurricane Gerry still at it!!


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Congradulations on the score......and the hit. I'll issue tickets for the contest.


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Nice haul


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice hit!!


----------



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

gerry is one bad ass mofo.

very nice hit!!!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Very Nice!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Gerry ROCKS!!!!!


----------



## MaduroSmoke (Sep 21, 2008)

wow looks great


----------



## Peanut (Aug 13, 2008)

Wow, That's a serious hit...WTG Gerry!


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

You got pwned!!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Nice sticks!


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Nice hit and haul!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

nice hit and haul


----------



## Diana (Feb 13, 2007)

Looks like you deserved those cigars after making a 97 on your paper! You should be proud!!!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice hit


----------

